# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  اشاعات في إربد حول مخالفة متبعي "الموضة" في الزي والشعر

## العالي عالي

إربد - يشاع في اربد أن رجال الامن العام في المحافظة يقومون بتحرير مخالفات لكل يرتدي زيا غير تقليدي او يسرح شعره بطريقة وصفت بأنها "مألوفة" والتي تتماشى مع "الموضة الحديثة".

وفي حين انتقد عدد من الشباب الذين يتبعون "الموضة" هذه الشائعات، التي اكدت جهات رسمية انها غير صحيحة، أعرب أولياء أمور عن رغبتهم بـ"مخالفة" من يسرح شعره على طريقة "سبايكي"، أو من ويرتدي "البنطال الساحل".

واعتبر الاهالي ان وجود مخالفة كهذه من شأنها إعادة الشباب، الذين ابتعدوا عن عاداتهم وتقاليدهم وأتبعوا النهج الغربي في مظهرهم وسلوكهم، الى جادة الصواب.

لكن سعيد الطالب في الصف التاسع الاساسي لجأ خوفا من تعرضه لمخالفة رجال الامن عند سماعه "الاشاعة"، لتغطية شعره، الذي اعتاد على تسريحه وفقا لتسريحة "السبايكي"،  بـ"الطاقية".

وبين أن ما يشاع في مدرسته من ان هناك مخالفات بحق "شباب الموضة" دفعه الى تغطية شعره.

الخوف لم يقتصر على طلبة المدارس، حيث راود طلبة الجامعات وكليات المجتمع باعتبارهم الفئة الأكثر اتباعا لـ"الموضة"، ممن يطيلون شعورهم ويعملون تسريحات عشوائية وفقا لتقليعات اطلقت عليها اسماء معتمدة في صالونات الحلاقة.

وبالتالي يرى هؤلاء الطلبة انهم عرضة اكثر من غيرهم لـ"المخالفة" المزعومة.

المعلومات التي تداولها اهالي المنطقة وطلبة المدارس والجامعات تقول أن "هناك مخالفة بالحبس ثلاثة أيام وحلق الشعر لكل من يتبع الموضة في زيه وشعره باعتبارها مخالفة للعادات والتقاليد".

هذه المعلومات لم يعرف مصدرها، الا انها انتشرت في المحافظة بشكل ملفت للنظر، بحسب محمد وهو صاحب مكتب في وسط البلد.

وزعم محمد أن هناك مخالفة لمن يتبع موضة "البنطال الساحل والسبايكي وما شابهها"، مشيرا أن "المخالفة جاءت بأمر من جهات رسمية تمانع استمرار هذه الموضة، حيث أوعزت لصانعي الملابس عدم إنتاج البلاطين بقصات وأشكال معنية".

ويتسع نطاق المعلومات المتداولة لتصل إلى حد وجود غرامة مالية مقدارها 80 دينارا وحبس ثلاثة أشهر لكل من يتبع تلك الموضة وفقا لما روته وعد (26 عاما) بناء على ما سمعته من مقربين.

مصادر في محافظة اربد طلبت عدم نشر اسمها، قالت ان ما يتردد في المحافظة من وجود مخالفات بحق "شباب الموضة" مجرد شائعات، الامر الذي أكده مدير شرطة المحافظة العقيد عايد العجارمة بقوله "أن المعلومات مجرد شائعات لا أساس لها من الصحة".

قال أن هذا الإجراء يتعارض وحقوق الإنسان، وانه لم ترد الى مديرية الامن شكاوى من المواطنين حول هذا الشائعات.

المصدر

----------


## ayman

والله لو الموضوع جد كان كل شباب الاردن بالحبوس متختين وبدل مايشترو بطاقات شحن للتلفون بيدفعوها غرامات للحكومة  

بيني وبين والله لازم يعملو هيك قرار بس العقوبة تكون حلق الشعر او مصادرة  البنطلون

----------


## ajluni top

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

اكلوها الطنطات

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله لو الموضوع جد كان كل شباب الاردن بالحبوس متختين وبدل مايشترو بطاقات شحن للتلفون بيدفعوها غرامات للحكومة  
> 
> بيني وبين والله لازم يعملو هيك قرار بس العقوبة تكون حلق الشعر او مصادرة  البنطلون



وين بدو يصادر البنطلون بنص الشارع يعني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله يا ريت الخبر كان صحيح 
لو انا مسؤول من زمان طلعت قوانين زي هيك 
و اكثر صرامه كمان

----------


## العالي عالي

> اكلوها الطنطات


دير بالك يا عجلوني بس تيجي على الاردن تكون لبس بنطلون ساحل وعامل واكس على شعر بلاش دغري على قفقفا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :44ebcbb04a:   :44ebcbb04a:   :44ebcbb04a:   :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):   :7f21b6bbef:   :7f21b6bbef:   :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 



مبسوطة يا مها والله هاي الحملة لازم تكون للبنات مش الشباب  :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ليش لاء اذا عملوا اللي بعملوا الشباب بس لا اتوقع  انه نسبتهم كبيرة  :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (29):   :SnipeR (93):   :Icon30:   :Icon30:   :Icon30:

----------


## Destroyer

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اول الصحيح هذا الخبر وصلني وبصورة شبه مؤكدة بصيغة الكلام 

انا اسمعت وحسب الراوي اللي ما بعرف اسمه ولا شكله لكن اذاني مسكت هالكلام و وهو انه جلالة الملك الله يحفظه انه زال احدى الجامعات وتحديدا الاردنية و وهو مطلق حملة كلنا الاردن , فاسف على وضع الشباب هناك وذلك من المناظر التي رأها واكثر ما هو محزن كان فتاة عاملة شعراتها مثل الشباب المايع "سبايكي" ولابسه خصر ساحل ,,,, وايضا رأى ان هنالك بعض العسكريين بعد ان ينتهو من دوامهم يلبسون الخصر الساحل , افصد هذا القرار بوصف كبير وهو لكي نحافظ على هيبة الشباب وكي يعود الشباب شباب ورجال قادرين على تحمل المسؤولية والقضاء على التميع وضياع الهوية الاردنية والاقتداء بالغرب .

وايضا المخالفة اللي اسمعتها هي 20 دينار !!!!!!
وايضا المسؤول عن المخالفة هم الامن العام والامن الوقائي!!!

الله اعلم لكن ان شاء الله تطلع صح ..
ويا ريت تكون العقوبات اكبر مثلا حلق الشعر للصفر ورفع المخالفة الى 100 دينار ...
لو كان صح 


وللعلم بعض دول اوروبا و بعض الولايات الامريكية منعت لبس البنطال الساحل , وفرضت على لبسه عقوبات قاسية مثلا اسبوع خدمة عامة وغرامات عالية , وذلك لانه لا يليق بالمنظر العام والثقافة , اذا الدول التي تنادي بحقوق الانسان وحريته منعت لبسه فكيف بنا نحن المسلمون الذين نعتز بثقافتنا الاسلامية و ثقافتنا الاردنية المحافظة وثقافة الشرف والعرض ,,,, من يقبل على اخته ان تلبس ساحل او يقبل ان يكون ابنه مايع , كيف سيصبح غدا هذا الشاب اب وماذا نتوقع منه !!!!
هل نتوقع ان يبني مستقبل الاردن على "جل او واكس" !!!!

الاردن يحتاج لرجال على قدر المسؤولية , لا الى صبيان على قدر الميوعة

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحة الخبر مفرح ...

نتمنى أن يكون صحيحا ً ...

والله وأجا يومكوا يا الطنطات ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

لا طنطات بعد اليوم ...

لا للبنطال الساحل ...

لا للبوكسر إلي مغيطه طالع لبرا ...

لا للشعر السبايكي المنفوش ...

والله وروحتوا فيها يا طنطات ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اول الصحيح هذا الخبر وصلني وبصورة شبه مؤكدة بصيغة الكلام 
> 
> انا اسمعت وحسب الراوي اللي ما بعرف اسمه ولا شكله لكن اذاني مسكت هالكلام و وهو انه جلالة الملك الله يحفظه انه زال احدى الجامعات وتحديدا الاردنية و وهو مطلق حملة كلنا الاردن , فاسف على وضع الشباب هناك وذلك من المناظر التي رأها واكثر ما هو محزن كان فتاة عاملة شعراتها مثل الشباب المايع "سبايكي" ولابسه خصر ساحل ,,,, وايضا رأى ان هنالك بعض العسكريين بعد ان ينتهو من دوامهم يلبسون الخصر الساحل , افصد هذا القرار بوصف كبير وهو لكي نحافظ على هيبة الشباب وكي يعود الشباب شباب ورجال قادرين على تحمل المسؤولية والقضاء على التميع وضياع الهوية الاردنية والاقتداء بالغرب .
> 
> وايضا المخالفة اللي اسمعتها هي 20 دينار !!!!!!
> وايضا المسؤول عن المخالفة هم الامن العام والامن الوقائي!!!
> 
> ...


مشكور ديستوري على التعليق والمشاركة بالموضوع

----------


## N_tarawneh

إشاعات يا عالي ...

يا عمي الطنطات ما بنقدر عليهم / الآن أصبحوا هم سادة الموقف ... :4022039350:

----------


## اسير الاردن

*والله بالنسبه الى الموضوع حريه شخصيه *

----------


## العالي عالي

> إشاعات يا عالي ...
> 
> يا عمي الطنطات ما بنقدر عليهم / الآن أصبحوا هم سادة الموقف ...


انا يا نادر قبل مدة كنت باربد وسألت عن الموضوع هاد طلع متل ما حكيت كلو اشاعات وما في منو 

بس انشاء الله يصير في منو

----------


## العالي عالي

رغم تأكيدات وزارة الداخلية بأنه لا إجراءات تتخذ ضد شبان وفتيات يتبعون في ملابسهم وقصات شعورهم "موضات غريبة"، فقد أكد مواطنون أنه تم يوم الجمعة الماضية توقيف احدى الحافلات السياحية المتجهة الى العقبة قريبا من معان من قبل دورية نجدة، حيث قام أفرادها بتعطيل مسير الحافلة نحو نصف ساعة وإجبار شابين لا يتجاوز عمرهما الثامنة عشرة على تغيير تسريحة شعرهما بعد ترطيبه بالمياه، فضلا عن إجبار أحدهما على نزع سلسلة كان يرتديها. هذه الحادثة كانت شاهدة عليها احدى الزميلات في "الغد"

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله أعلم

بس بصراحه اتمنى ان يمكون الخير صحيحا

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

الي بده يسحل يسحل مين اله عنده؟؟

بس القرويه بخافو من كل اشي؟؟

----------


## AMON

وانت الصادق
اكلوها  ((شباب))جامعة اليرموك


ولهلا


مفكرين الخبر مثبت

************************************
****************************************
********************************************
**************************************************  *
في مجموعة شباب عاملين مظاهره
لييييييييييييييييييييششششششش
خلص الواكس من السوق

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> وانت الصادق
> اكلوها  ((شباب))جامعة اليرموك
> 
> 
> ولهلا
> 
> 
> مفكرين الخبر مثبت
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## اسير الاردن

*انا قاعد بحاول اتخيل حالي عامل واكس ومسحل البنطلون كيف بدو يكون شكلي *

----------


## باريسيا

*[grade="808080 00BFFF 4169E1 808080 008080"]لا مش صحيح هل الخبر ..
مافي اي عقل بيتخيل انه الشرطه تترك المجرمين والسارقين والعصابات والقتله وتركض ورا كل لابس وتسريحات شعر اله اذا عينهم على المخالفات متل مخالفات السيارات الي على الطالعه والنازله مخالفه على قزازت السياره 

هههههههههههه من الخبريه والضحك عليها بطلت اشوف 
الحمدلله لو كانت الخبريه مزبوطه بحمدالله اني بنت ههههههههههههههه واكلوها الشباب ..

طيب ممكن نرجع لـ 18سنه الى 20سنه 
شو كانوا بيلبسوا ابهاتنى وخوالنى وعمامنى .؟
لا مابيلبسوا لبس وطني او بدل رسميه متل مابيدعوا وانهم انبسطوا على هيك خبر انه راح يصير فيكم ياشبابنا 
نبشوا بين صورهم ايام شبابهم ..
بتزكروا افلام دوريد لحام .؟ ايام الشباب بيلبسوا كعب عالي وبنطلون قد ماهوا ضيق بيخاف يكبر خطوته ومش مفكر حتى انه يجلس بهل البنطلون ...وبلايزهم قد ماهي ضيقه بين ازرارها مفتوحه 
وشاطر فيهم الي بيترك اكبر عدد من الازرار مفتوحه 
وشعورهم ماشاءالله تحكوا غابه ..كلهم فجائه سبحان الله اشعورهم خشنه ومكفشينها ومنفشينها ومرتبينها كانها فطبل  ..

ولما كبروا عقلوا وبعد ماجوزوا وشبعوا التزموا بالبدل الرسميه وياريت بدشداشات والتياب 
بس سيدي وسيدك وجدودنا هم الي لابسين التياب الوطنيه زي مابتحكوا ..

واحنى عنى مرطبات شفايف هم كانوا بيحطوا الفازلين وبيلموعوها ..

مابظن انه شبابنى فرقوا اكتير عنهم بشي غير انه كل وقت واله جيله وموضته 

مابظن انه على زمانهم الحكومه نزلت قرار حبس ومخالفه الهم ..
ولا بظن انهم انبسطو على نقد اهليهم الهم بخصوص لبسهم وشعورهم وتصرفاتهم ومغازلتهم للصبايا وتحركشهم ..

وانا برضوا مابتمنى انه يصير فيكم هيك ..
بس ابليز اعملوا الي بدكم بشعوركم ولبسكم بس ماتلبسوا البناطيل النازله ..
شكلكم مش حلو فيها .. 

شكرا"  اكتير على الخبريه ..
ويعطيك الف عافيه [/grade]*

----------


## العالي عالي

> وانت الصادق
> اكلوها  ((شباب))جامعة اليرموك
> 
> 
> ولهلا
> 
> 
> مفكرين الخبر مثبت
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

